# Mitsubishi friends~



## WING (Jan 27, 2017)

Just wanna see if there are any Uber drivers are using Mitsubishi and feel free to do some sharing over here  I am using my 2003 Lancer with 226xxx miles in California. Transmission starts to engage slow and a little slip but I manage to go with it without issues so far. I think Lancers are really durable. 

Previously I used a 2009 Galant when I was in Massachusetts but that was not as good as the Lancer, one time the alternator dead but the car was not that old indeed with just 15xxxx miles......and one time I got a really huge person sitting in the car and after that I got a flat tire. I start to wonder if smaller cars can hold the weight better, this might be related to physics but I am certainly not the science person, just guessing. 

I know there are people who are using Endeavour to do Uber but that really uses lots of gas! Right now I fill my whole tank up for 28 dollars and the car can go up to 240 miles. Yep I know it is not too great but consider the age of that Lancer..... comparing my other car which is an Isuzu Axiom, the Lancer already save tons of gas! 

Sad that Mitsubishi is not making the Lancer anymore and we only have the new mirage G4 and mirage in the States but I can hardly imagine myself driving a mirage, I just cannot drive Uber using such a small car, no offend as I know some people really using mirage! I just have difficulty to fit in all the luggages even with my Lancer! A Galant is fine though but its durability is questionable lol However, I did use one 2001 Galant to drive myself from MA to CA without problems.

I was also wanting to use a Diamante to drive for Uber! But again, I am not wealthy so I need to take the MPG for priority 

Feel free to talk about you Mits! Happy early new year and drive safe )


----------



## ShinyAndChrome (Aug 18, 2017)

This guy says the mirage is the worst new car you can buy. Watch the review, it's unreal they still make a car like that. it does seem like something from the 90's.


----------



## WING (Jan 27, 2017)

ShinyAndChrome said:


> This guy says the mirage is the worst new car you can buy. Watch the review, it's unreal they still make a car like that. it does seem like something from the 90's.


Thanks I watched this video b4, however, I read through some comments on the net and sounds like quite a lot of people love it. Outdated and not fansy but the mpg is quite nice.


----------



## Bpr2 (Feb 21, 2017)

For your slippage issue, I was having the same issue then my shop did a fuel system clean out and now no more issues. Said that it’s caused by build up and with the build up something about something not being able to open up as easily so does what you described.

I’m driving a touring package 2010 lancer sportback  awesome car.

Edit:
Also make sure to check for any recalls on your lancer. Just found out that my lancers air blower troubles are actually part of a recall and will be taken care of for free now.


----------



## WING (Jan 27, 2017)

Bpr2 said:


> For your slippage issue, I was having the same issue then my shop did a fuel system clean out and now no more issues. Said that it's caused by build up and with the build up something about something not being able to open up as easily so does what you described.
> 
> I'm driving a touring package 2010 lancer sportback  awesome car.
> 
> ...


Hey nice meeting u~ I flushed the transmission couple times already, my mechanic says it probably has transmission slip and may need to replace. Since the car is only good for this year, I gonna keep changing the fluid and adding the addictives.......when u say fuel system, it sounds like the engine but not the transmission.........?


----------



## Bpr2 (Feb 21, 2017)

Yup engine


----------



## WING (Jan 27, 2017)

Bpr2 said:


> Yup engine


My slip is sometimes affecting the rpm going high, did u have the same symptom?


----------



## Bpr2 (Feb 21, 2017)

Yup. And at start after a stop sign. Would kind of hick up then get going. That's called a hesitation btw  Very noticeable and not present now after the clean out

Here's a good website https://www.ntb.com/info/a20042/what-is-a-fuel-system-cleaning-


----------



## WING (Jan 27, 2017)

Bpr2 said:


> Yup. And at start after a stop sign. Would kind of hick up then get going. That's called a hesitation btw  Very noticeable and not present now after the clean out
> 
> Here's a good website https://www.ntb.com/info/a20042/what-is-a-fuel-system-cleaning-


Thanks, by the way, I know many states Uber require Lancers that are made after 2014, which state are u working in?


----------



## Bpr2 (Feb 21, 2017)

WING said:


> Thanks, by the way, I know many states Uber require Lancers that are made after 2014, which state are u working in?


California


----------



## WING (Jan 27, 2017)

Bpr2 said:


> California


me 2!! Bay Area here


----------



## Bpr2 (Feb 21, 2017)

Long Beach ish area


----------



## WING (Jan 27, 2017)

Bpr2 said:


> Long Beach ish area


Sustainable or not??


----------



## Bpr2 (Feb 21, 2017)

It’s good enough. I have my spots that I know where to go .


----------

